# Honey Warmer Help



## KJP462 (Aug 7, 2015)

I recently acquired and old fridge that I want to convert into a honey warmer. My question is: what is the best thermostat to use for a fridge honey warmer? Also, what wattage of light bulb should be used and what temp should it be set for? Thanks in advance for the help.

-KP


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

There was a good article in ABJ or Bee Culture a couple years ago. Look for it. It gives a good description of how to set up things.


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

I use a thermostat you get from the hardware store that plugs into outlet, then plug a outlet strip into the cord on the therm. and i use a heat lamp and a 75 watt lite bulb set at 100 deg. works great. 2 100 watt bulbs will keep temp. at 100, but can't get 100 watts that last very long anymore, have had heat bulb in there working for most of this year. probably the heat bulb alone will work, i like to have 2 on when 1 burns out my honey doesn't go cold.


----------



## Jeyster (Apr 26, 2013)

I used one of these in a cooler. You can use a high wattage bulb, but you might be better off using one of those ceramic heater bulbs that screws into a light socket. The unit is programable and easy to use. I use it for honey, chicken egg incubation, and yogurt making. Look on YouTube for homemade incubators and you'll find all sorts of easy instructions. You can get everything you need on Amazon.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A water heater thermostat is within the correct temperature range, easy to hook up, and is fairly inexpensive. Here is one example ... http://www.zoro.com/value-brand-wat...iRWU_9Jvf48kB_5beZfdMaAn1H8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


The _Build-It-Yourself_ area has plans for converting a dead chest freezer into a honey heater .... http://www.beesource.com/files/chsthetr.pdf


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

For my warming box made out of plywood. I need two light bulbs and I use a controller from tim at Honey run. About $75 dollars. I have found it useful for other things around the shop/field.


----------



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

I have used a reptile temp controller from petco. The range is from 80-110 degrees. Take heat lamps used for chickens and flip the reflector around on the ceramic socket and use a125 watt heat lamp. Cut a small notch in the metal reflector for the cord. Put two mediums boxes over the light and then a metal queen excluder then more empty boxes as needed cover with a hive top. Very simple and use most fo the items you have anyway and cost is under 75.00


----------



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

Do not use the petco reptile controller it will fail and when it does it fails in the on position. When I caught it the honey temp was 180 degrees. So needless to say I lost 5 gallons of honey. Anyone know if it is still good for mead


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Make sure you install a fan and wire it to run continuously.


----------



## west slope (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. I have a fan in there that was set to run any time the heat source was on. The set up was moved to an old refrigerator for better insulation. I just need to get a better thermostat.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

I use a incubator thermostat the wafer type, 2 clear 100w bulbs and a old exhaust fan that runs when on.


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

I use an old water heater thermostat and two 60 watt bulbs in a home made plywood box that is insulated. Keeps the box around 100 deg no problems.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I built an insulated plywood box and hooked a couple light-bulb sockets up to something like this:
http://www.supplyhouse.com/Honeywel...5lgWo_7C_cicvo_GQmVZSV2wYBHS05PxyfRoCEWfw_wcB

A ($13) base board heat thermostat, with a 60 and a 100 watt bulb, reaches 95*F on the lowest setting, and 115*F at ~ 1/4 in the box I built. How much heat (bulb wattage) you'll need & what you'll get depends on the size & type of box you are warming. Mine warms a 5 gallon bucket to 115* in about a day on the 1/4 setting.


----------

